# Diabetic dog questions?



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

This isn't for me, my b/f friend has a husky who went to the vet today and apparently has diabetes, they gave him insulin (not sure what kind yet) or what her readings were and told him to give the injections "wherever" and didn't show him how. I guess there's more issues, possible thyroid and other tests being run but she is elderly and quite a bit overweight. Anyways he wants me to give the dog shots or show him how and as they are gone for a bachelor party this weekend possibly take care of her, I guess his mom can't handle it or something. I've given injections to ferrets before and dealt with insulinoma which is kind of the opposite but really know nothing about dog diabetes. I found this vid but not sure if it's 100% accurate. I"m guessing diet management and change would help but I really don't see that happening, his brother is autistic and feeds her everything and he was on his own with her for over a year and didn't manage to drop any weight but maybe it is a thyroid condition as well. 
Video: How to Give Canine Insulin Shots | eHow.com


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Also apparently they sent him home with a bag of "diabetes" food, probably the SD, I had gotten him to switch to TOTW a couple years ago but now I guess he's been feeding that when he can afford it and IDK what when he can't. $45 for a 17 pound bag of sawdust, peanut hull and corn. That's so crazy.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok blood test results she's 10 years old and 115 pounds

alkp is high 263 u/l (23-212 range)
glu high 375 mg/DL (70-143 range)
LIPA high 3881 U/L (200-1800 range)


----------

